

Glove checks if you are using the optimal carrier – now launched in NY and SF - moranbar
http://www.geektime.com/2013/12/01/an-app-that-ensures-your-mobile-operator-fits-like-a-glove/

======
ilhackernews
Been using it for months here in Israel and works great. save me tons of money
after I switched carriers.

